# BUMPERS



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

Just wondering if the mounting for an early model brute bumper is the same for the 2011+. The older style was easier for getting in and cleaning you rad, without the hassle of the plastic in your way.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The 08-11 would fit the 07 & down but you had to replace the whole front clip. 

I don't know (I think the answer is no) if the 12+ front clips will fit the 05-11


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't know...sorry.


----------



## bruteryder (Feb 12, 2014)

One thing you can do is leave your plow on all year round, if not that option then you can alwAys take the front bumper off of an old big red they line up and look gnarly. Or you can doo what I did and make one out of 2x4's and fibreglass and abs pipe. I can post pics if you want to do a similar design


----------



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

How did you make your bumpers out of 2x4 and ABS? Does it look good? Probably wouldn't look bad to you sprayed it with bed liner afterwards. Send me some pictures.


----------

